# No flow through head



## sauli0 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Gaggia cubika. I replaced pump, it worked for a week. Now, pump works, , generates steam. There is flow down side tube but nothing though "shower" head. I have cleaned the valve. No airlock.

what next?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say you have cleaned the valve I presume you mean the Sol/valve.Did you take it completely apart and check inside and clean/ check seals /seats ?

Have you removed the shower screen and the block behind (two hex /allen screws and cleaned out? Does water come through hole behind the block pump on ?


----------

